# Bitless Bridles ?



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Does anyone on here use one of the bitless bridles and if so which one do you prefer? Thinking of getting one of these for my mare. I don't compete anymore and probably won't for quite some time as it seems my children use up all of our extra money so I thought about transitioning her to one of these. Of course it is hard to get through the sales pitch each one has and decide which one I might like best. Thanks, Kat


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I have used them before. They are nice if your horse is responsive. I would not recommend it for a headstrong horse or a horse that tends to fight the bit, for that a hackamore would be better, IMO. Also keep in mind there is no substitute for soft hands 

I have used a couple different kinds, and my favorite is the kind that has the throatlatch piece crossing under the jaw, and becoming the reins. This gives you some leverage if you need it, and doesn't move around as much as other types that I've used, so it doesn't rub on the horse's nose. 

http://www.bitlessbridle.com/

I am not a fan of the sidepull style bitless bridles, in my experience they are akward and quickly cause rubs on the horses nose, unless your horse is very responsive and neck reins. If you're going to use one of those, save yourself some money and just ride the horse in a halter. Just my opinion


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have used a sidepull once for a while- my horse was very responsive to it but it caused her nose to swell on a longer ride once even though it was not ever pulled on. Just the bouncing as we went caused it. Since that was evidence to me that it probably had been uncomfortable to her all along, I stopped using it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A cross-under (figure 8) bridle is used in dressage and other sports, as well as driving. It is what I use with my donkeys. I have three different kinds (because I lost one). They aren't as easy to figure out how to put on, but once you figure it out you'd be fine. It's rather nice not to have to decide on which bit to use. Look up Dr. Cook's bitless bridle for more information.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Maura said:


> A cross-under (figure 8) bridle is used in dressage and other sports, as well as driving. It is what I use with my donkeys. I have three different kinds (because I lost one). They aren't as easy to figure out how to put on, but once you figure it out you'd be fine. It's rather nice not to have to decide on which bit to use. Look up Dr. Cook's bitless bridle for more information.


Bitless bridles are not acceptable in dressage or eventing. I don't think they're banned in hunters but they definitely aren't conventional. I don't think they'd be accepted in western classes (other than gymkhana) either.

ETA: I think you could use them in jumpers tho because a jumping hackamore is accepted.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Out of curiosity, what is making you lean toward a bitless bridle rather than a mechanical hackamore? Do you ride with contact or with slack in your rein?


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I usually used mechanical hackamores. Since I retrained a lot of horses used by clueless teen girls more familiar with MyLittlePony than actual horses, I had to let horses' mouthes soften back up. Hackamores did that nicely. 

I never found a "bitless bridle" that I liked and was happy with, but it's been some years since I was active, so there may be many I never saw.


----------



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

I've heard lots of people having problems with the Dr.Cook bridle.

These people say they've solved a lot of the problems. http://www.nurturalhorse.com/

No actual experience with it though.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

For winter riding I use a plain nylon halter with snap reins on the sides. My horses are trained to seat, leg, and weight cues so the hand simply reinforces things. These are well trained horses with good minds; not all horses will be obedient to such.

I start my horses in the same thing, first in hand and then on a longe line, just getting the w/t/c commands straight. I do use a sidepull for the first rides, but I wrap it in bit wrap and then merino fleece to prevent abrasions. I find it still has plenty of grab, and they can transition well to a snaffle. The trick for me has been to find one big enough for my big hunters and Friesians.

I don't use mechanical hacks at all anymore. I have both English and western ones, but it's been a while since I've had a horse that liked them. They're leverage bridles and are best used with horses who are familiar with bits that go the same way. My horses tend to stay in snaffles except those who end up in the showpen for wp, and those seem to feel more comfortable in a solid curb.

I think the Dr Cook's bitless is an interesting design, but I don't much care for it's indirect action. I'd rather use a plain nylon or leather halter on a good minded, well trained horse. If they're well trained, they should be able to do everything in a halter that they can do in a bit, including extend and collect, rate, jump, jog, slide, etc. If they're not that trustworthy, I'd rather warm up a snaffle. There's such a tremendous variety of snaffles available, from super mild and soft to those that can really bite, so I hang the one in the horse's face according to the hands of the rider.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Just was thinking of one of these "just because". My mare is a super sensitive horse and I am Intermediare I dressage rider so no issues with hard hands or hard mouths. Like I said I don't compete anymore (or at least at this stage in my life) so not worried about the bridle being accepted in the dressage ring. Mare is currently ridden in a loose ring snaffle. There really was no specific reason other than just plain curiousity. No one else rides her so it is just me. Thanks everyone, Kat


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Most Bitless bridles can not be ridden/used like bits. They are not meant to have pressure on them all the time... one has to learn to get the horse to collect with your backside and upper legs. 
I know a lot of people try to collect their horse's by using their reins, this won't work for bitless... not if you want to have any brakes. 

I ride my horse's mostly off my seat. 

I have a few types of Bitless bridles... not all will work with every horse. 

Have a few photos.. let me go find them.



















This is the Dr Cook padded leather bitless bridle. I would recommend getting this one or the Beta. You won't like the base leather.



















This is a Lodgerope Euro bitless.... like this one a lot. Made in Australia.. and 
the price is good.

Also have a https://www.nickerssaddlery.com/shop/sensation-ride-flotation-hackamore/

Flotation hackmore... I don't use that as much.

I do, tune up my horse's with my Myler Mullen low port bit, helps keep them honest.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I think if I do decide to get one of these I might go with the nurtural bridle. Not a necessity though in the tack collection so it might be awhile. Thanks, Kat


----------

